# Latin American Skylines



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Rules:*

*Open thread for everbody

Max 3 pics per post

Only SKYLINE pics 

*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Monterrey, Mexico*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Santiago, Chile*










*Mexico City, Mexico*










*Panama City, Panama*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*










*Montevideo, Uruguay*










*Lima, Peru*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Rosario, Argentina*



dEmian said:


>





dEmian said:


>


*Posadas, Argentina*



Gustavo_arg said:


>


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

*Santo Domingo*


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

*Medellin*


Medellín skyline by buckofive, on Flickr


Perfil de MDE / skyline / profilo_ by fab_zac, on Flickr


focus on coltejer by thinkpipes, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Medellin's downtown needs some TLC


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Unique Medellin


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Vitoria, Brazil*










*Guadalajara, Mexico*










*Valencia, Venezuela*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario, Argentina*


"Puerto Norte visto desde lejos (1)" por Marcelo Savoini, en Flickr


"Puerto Norte visto desde lejos (2)" por Marcelo Savoini, en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Curitiba, Brazil*










*Ciudad del Este, Paraguay*










*Caracas, Venezuela*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Panama City - Panama



Geocarlos said:


> *Panama City*
> 
> 
> vista de la ciudad de panama by Alexis Góndola, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Guatemala City, Guatemala*










*Barranquilla, Colombia*










*Miramar, Argentina*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful thread


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Santiago*


SKLYLINE SANTIAGO CHILE | PARQUE BICENTENARIO | VITACURA par Ignacio Paredes 2.0, sur Flickr


Skyline par mapuche_24, sur Flickr


Santiago de Chile at night par alobos Life, sur Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Mexico City*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*









http://porticolegal.wordpress.com/2013/03/15/consejos-para-viajar-a-buenos-aires/


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

Good thread


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Mexico City*









_rafark (SSC)_


*Santiago*


Santiago de Chile, spring 2013 par alobos Life, sur Flickr


*São Paulo*









Source


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

MEXICO CITY









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

GUADALAJARA - Puerta de Hierro







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

MONTERREY







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

PUEBLA





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*



Mayo65 said:


>


----------



## Elea9 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Mexico City*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


São Paulo is so great!!!!!!, by my personal experience the best city in Latin America, I'm living here by the moment and it's so great, São Paulo has been better than i tought !!!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*










*La Paz, Bolivia*










*Cartagena, Colombia*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Asunción, Paraguay*










*Bogotá, Colombia*










*Viña del Mar, Chile*


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*Bogotá - Colombia*



Feleru* said:


> ...
> ​



Saludos!


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

Elea9 said:


> São Paulo is so great!!!!!!, by my personal experience the best city in Latin America, I'm living here by the moment and it's so great, São Paulo has been better than i tought !!!!


I wouldnt said that, you cant judge the other cities here are worse, becuase probably you dont know them, every city shown here have amazing things,
have a nice day 

^^^^


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

*México City*



LANCER. said:


> Desde El Mismo Angulo Que Las De Hacci :colgate:
> 
> 
> Ciudad de México 2013 por LANCER., en Flickr
> ...


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)

skyscraper 500 said:


> I wouldnt said that, you cant judge the other cities here are worse, becuase probably you dont know them, every city shown here have amazing things,
> have a nice day
> 
> ^^^^


Dude, please... :nuts: Just show some respect for other people's opinions.


----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)

*Lima, Peru*










By Corazon Espinado on Panoramio: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/74778373









by Sven Kaven on peruerleben.com:http://peruerleben.com/lima-feiert-seinen-478-geburtstag/









by Liquid Stereo, on Flickr:http://www.flickr.com/people/liquidstereo/​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Fastboy!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Recife, Brazil*










*Cordoba, Argentina*










*Puebla, Mexico*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Mexico City*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@sebville: You should credit, give the source of your posts (these photos) here


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Punta del Este, Uruguay*


Muelle la Pastora, Parada 4, with Punta del Este Skyline as background | 110113-9560-jikatu por jikatu, no Flickr










Picture on: http://conradhotels3.hilton.com


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Antofagasta, Chile*


Skyline Antofagasta por Vicente ☼ Bishonen, no Flickr


Skyline costero de Antofagasta por Vicente ☼ Bishonen, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Fortaleza, Brazil*




























Pictures on: www.copa2014.gov.br


----------



## Lordloya (Feb 20, 2008)

Mexico City (Paseo de la Reforma).


Ciudad de México 2013 por LANCER., en Flickr


Skyline de Reforma noviembre 2013 (small) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


DSC01072 por in-dErick, en Flickr


----------



## Lordloya (Feb 20, 2008)

Monterrey, Mexico.


Monterrey por bdebaca, en Flickr


IMG_5351 por ..Polkator.., en Flickr









Skyline Monterrey Valle Oriente por urban wilderness, en Flickr


----------



## Lordloya (Feb 20, 2008)

Guadalajara, Mexico.









Zapopan por BërN, en Flickr


Atardecer en GDL por altmmar89, en Flickr


Puerta de Hierro Zapopan por gdlwalker, en Flickr


----------



## Lordloya (Feb 20, 2008)

Mexico City CBD (Santa Fe).


Zona Corporativa Santa Fe por Meetings Mx, en Flickr


Santa Fe por bdebaca, en Flickr









Santa Fe Skyline 7, por es4u, en Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*


Belo Horizonte por Christyam, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte por Christyam, no Flickr


Belo Horizonte por Christyam, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Balneário Camboriú, Brazil*










By Horácio Zabala










Picture on: http://embraed.blogspot.com.br


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

EDIT


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Maringá*









_robsonlc (SSC)_









_pepato (SSC)_


_by Pé vermelho_


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Panama City*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Manizales - Colombia*


----------



## Victor_Alencar20 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Natal, Brasil*


----------



## Victor_Alencar20 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Curitiba, Brasil*


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

I like it this thread.


----------



## Victor_Alencar20 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Natal, Brasil*


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

*México City - Reforma Avenue*



riveraconde said:


> Tomada este domingo desde el mirador más alto del Monumento a la Revolución, espero les guste:



:cheers::cheers:


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

*Acapulco, México*


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

Zona Diamante (fuera de la bahía):


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

Last one:



cocono said:


> *Acapulco, México*
> 
> Por Camera mann
> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> ...


:banana::banana::banana:


----------

